# Models w/ Snakes



## NoelNTexas

2


----------



## rabhobbes

Nice shots...my eye wants a bit more contrasty lighting, though. Good poses.

I've been wanting to do some snake shots...how did you line up your "models"?


----------



## Stock Photos

Good poses, but both models don't look terribly comfortable (not that I would!) ;-)


----------



## Lyncca

Nice shots, but I have to agree, that first model has fear in her eyes! LOL


----------



## NoelNTexas

lol the snakes belong to the first model.


----------



## red1013

Nice eye work!!! I have had an obsession with eyes lately.


----------



## dak1b

ha ya models do look a lil uncomfortable...ha good shots though


----------

